# New 12' skiff project



## freshduc (Jun 24, 2012)

heres a bigger pic- i am terrible at this techi stuff


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice skiff! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Bill_Laminack (Feb 12, 2012)

That's really cool!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Whats the HP rating on it?and how much was it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## freshduc (Jun 24, 2012)

18 hp and $1095 as shown with only one seat. Mine is a little more due to the custom color and built ins.


----------



## freshduc (Jun 24, 2012)

went by and checked on it this am - still on pace for sat delivery- this is a pic of the motor I am putting on it.


----------



## freshduc (Jun 24, 2012)

Come on guys- no luv for my trihill?
picked her up saturday and had some time late this afternoon to take the kids out for a rip- figured i would share a pic
need to get the lights on before snook season- the snook were everywhere today


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool boat I like the color


----------



## VBTravisD (Jul 20, 2012)

I dig the trihull man... looks like a fun little boat!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

That's a nice Lil skiff!!!


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

nice little ride. I just sold my 70's era Tuppens boat which was just like yours, most likely made by the same people. 

I've got a CS j14 now and sometime I still miss that hull, it rode nice. 

I was fishing in Jupiter yesterday!!! Put in at Burt Reynolds, went up to Trapper Nelsons, and fished dock lights on the way back...


----------



## jahaiap (Oct 16, 2009)

Can you post better pictures of the interior of this skiff, and a shot looking up at the hull when its on a trailer? I would appreciate it.


----------

